# Headset Mic not picking up my voice.



## stonemagnet13 (Feb 16, 2011)

So I recently got a new headset, it's just a cheap logitec 30$ headset that I've purchased before and never had any problem with. It worked perfectly fine on my old computer, got a new computer about a week after buying the headset and now it won't pick up my voice at all unless I speak VERY loudly with the mic basically in my mouth. I've checked all the settings and nothing is set to low/off/muted. The microphone is not muted and is plugged in to the proper jacks (pink for the mic, green for the headset).

I tried the sound recorder but it does not pick up my voice unless I yell and even then it barely records it. It does however pick up the sound if i tap the mic with my fingers so the mic itself is not broken, it just wont pick up my voice. I've tried updating drivers, uninstalling, rolling back and anything else I could think of. I can hear all sounds normally while using the headset, including music, video games, youtube, system sounds, even the ventrilo sounds when I hit my push to talk button.

I'm going crazy so any help would be appreciated.

Windows 7 Home Premium(x64)
realtek hd audio manager (this was not present on my previous computer so it might have something to do with this but that's just a guess on my behalf.)

---
ran that belrac program to find out what motherboard I had, not sure which result would be useful so here it is;

*Main Circuit Board *
Board: Intel Corporation DP55WB AAE64798-205
Serial Number: AZWB949000X1
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. WBIBX10J.86A.0293.2010.0419.1819 04/19/2010


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another mic. That will help determine if it is a PC or mic issue.


----------

